# Sound System search broken



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

This has been going on for awhile, likely when Spotify got included. When I search for an artist or a song, it finds everything but what I'm searching for. If I look for "The Who" (see pic), I get podcasts, caraoke, but not the artist or any songs by them. If I search for a song, say "Eminence Front", nothing appears relevant to it.

I saw somewhere that supposedly logging out and in to Spotify fixes it, but no luck for me.

Please help!


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

I had the same. Mine fixes by simply selecting Spotify and choosing one of the icons like Songs or Albums, no need to log out/in. Then I go right back to search and it finds everything.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

When I select "Songs" or "Artists" in Spotify most of the time it just sits there with the search wheel spinning. I'll switch back to Streaming, then Spotify->Songs and after a few tries it will finally populate immediately. Then usually the Artists will show up.

I'll give this a shot on my way home, see if the search works after the Songs or Artists work.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

@jmaddr do you have a Spotify account? Your trick works for me also, but my son is logged in with his paid account, and I'm wondering if it works for non subscribers. Seems like I'm never listening via slacker anymore.

If I don't go to Spotify first, I only get search results for caraoke songs. I will admit to being a karaoke fan, but that's generally not what I'm looking for while driving...big understatement.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

@ig0p0g0, yup. Spotify premium subscriber. I think if you don't have an account Spotify won't even work (in the US)


----------

